# How often?



## Rocko James Wallabee (May 17, 2007)

Just wondering, cause I've never been to a con in general. Like, how do you know when and where there will be a convention taking place? I sooo want to go to one soon.


----------



## net-cat (May 17, 2007)

Well, there's a few big ones. Just go to their websites and get the information. (Google is your friend here.)

As for the smaller, local fur-meets, ... um ... I really have no idea. Someone should tell me, too. :3


----------



## Rocko James Wallabee (May 17, 2007)

crap, don't you have to be 18 though? -_-'


----------



## Xipoid (May 17, 2007)

Here's a good list:

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_furry_convention_resources

You must be 18 for Eurofurence, as for the rest, I believe a permission slip or so will suffice.


----------



## net-cat (May 18, 2007)

I believe Anthrocon and Further Confusion are 16 with permission slip and any age if accompanied by an adult.


----------

